# Luxury vehicles in China, show the luxury vehicle in your city



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

goschio said:


> Any Ferrari in Chinese cities?


You can find many photos here
http://exoticspotter.com/listingVeh...c&loc=china&searchl=Search&make=all&model=all

Beijing









Guangdong









Nanning


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Awesome, looks like developed country. :applause:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

testeridd said:


> We don't call it a gas guzzler tax, we collect tax by 25%import tax+17%sales tax .And on the bases on price of the above two tax ,40% tax rate for engine more than 4L, 25%for 3-4L 15%for less than 3L ,and 5%for less than 1.6L.


Meaning that Chinese domestic cars, including those with big engines, are free of the 25 % import tax. Right?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

goschio said:


> Awesome, looks like developed country. :applause:


I was shocked to see so many Audi A6s, VW Passats and BMW 7 series on the road when I visited Beijing in 2006 as if they are national cars. Not to mention tons of Hummers and limousines as well. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

this thread is stupid, not to mention some of the cars are not even considered "luxurious" how's Toyota and VW are Luxurious?


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ by chinese standards a toyota and vw is luxerious, remember in 1989 tianmen square video, you hardly see any cars, only bicycles


----------



## testeridd (Feb 18, 2009)

mike7743 said:


> this thread is stupid, not to mention some of the cars are not even considered "luxurious" how's Toyota and VW are Luxurious?


Toyota sequoia is very expensive in China , the platinum model is one time higher than in US, So how would you not call this luxury car under this price?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

mike7743 said:


> this thread is stupid, not to mention some of the cars are not even considered "luxurious" how's Toyota and VW are Luxurious?


Toyota is considered much more "luxurious" in the US (even more so in Asia) than in Europe for example. In UK, for instance, Toyota has an image of a "working car" that is good from getting from A to B and is somewhat an opposition to the word "luxury". The most luxurious version there is Avensis which is basically a smaller and less exciting version of Camry. In America Camry is considered as a luxurious or semi-luxurious car. So it is in Asia. Moreover, Camry in China (also, Thailand and some other countries) is bigger and more luxurious than Camry in the US. It's all about Toyotas extremely flexible and varied marketing. After all, it's the best company in the world, so they know their stuff. 

And also, VW has at least one truly luxurious model - Phaeton - which is by any means of similar level to Audi A8, BMW7, MB S-Class, Lexus LS and some models of Bentley. It is in fact one of the best mass production luxury cars in the world.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

But Phaeton seem to be a big failure. VW has just not the luxury appeals as other brands.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, it seemed to be a marketing failure (not a technological by any means). It's hard to understand why a company would create a model which competes with its own flagship model (Audi A8).


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

simcard said:


> ^^ by chinese standards a toyota and vw is luxerious, remember in 1989 tianmen square video, you hardly see any cars, only bicycles


We had tanks.:lol:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Pansori said:


> Toyota is considered much more "luxurious" in the US (even more so in Asia) than in Europe for example. In UK, for instance, Toyota has an image of a "working car" that is good from getting from A to B and is somewhat an opposition to the word "luxury". The most luxurious version there is Avensis which is basically a smaller and less exciting version of Camry. In America Camry is considered as a luxurious or semi-luxurious car. So it is in Asia. Moreover, Camry in China (also, Thailand and some other countries) is bigger and more luxurious than Camry in the US. It's all about Toyotas extremely flexible and varied marketing. After all, it's the best company in the world, so they know their stuff.
> 
> And also, VW has at least one truly luxurious model - Phaeton - which is by any means of similar level to Audi A8, BMW7, MB S-Class, Lexus LS and some models of Bentley. It is in fact one of the best mass production luxury cars in the world.


Spot on. I would consider the Toyota Camry here (like Thailand's) semi-luxurious since it also comes with a price tag of U$ 40,000.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

no sense here. i just wish chinese can made this kind of cars someday.


----------

